# Sundown 12/31 or 1/1



## 2knees (Dec 30, 2008)

looks like wednesday's storm is bigger then originally thought.  anyone thinking bout wednesday or thursday????


----------



## bvibert (Dec 30, 2008)

Storm??  I better start paying attention...


----------



## 2knees (Dec 30, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Storm??  I better start paying attention...



Tonight: Snow likely after 2am. Increasing clouds, with a low around 19. West wind between 7 and 10 mph becoming calm. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible. 

Wednesday: Snow, mainly before noon. High near 23. North wind 6 to 9 mph increasing to between 15 and 18 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.


----------



## Greg (Dec 30, 2008)

I'll probably be there tomorrow morning with my daughter.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 31, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'll probably be there tomorrow morning with my daughter.



i have to run a few more queries and then i'm heading out the door.  I look for you on papoooooooose!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 31, 2008)

Should be pretty good there tonight for the NYE celebration.  Too bad I won't be there to see...


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 31, 2008)

I think i'll be there tomorrow (1/1). i need to get some laps in on temptor with the comp less than 4 weeks away.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 31, 2008)

it was pretty awesome today.  as usual, it started to get scraped off in the troughs but not too bad.  must've taken 25 runs straight on temptor and most of them at mach one as you could really let it go today.  more so then any other day i've been there.  gonna feel it tomorrow.


----------



## Greg (Dec 31, 2008)

2knees said:


> it was pretty awesome today.  as usual, it started to get scraped off in the troughs but not too bad.  must've taken 25 runs straight on temptor and most of them at mach one as you could really let it go today.  more so then any other day i've been there.  gonna feel it tomorrow.



Nice! Just couldn't swing it. Glad you got a good day. You deserve it.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 31, 2008)

I'll be there around opening tomorrow.


----------



## Greg (Jan 1, 2009)

Heading over for an 11-2 session.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 1, 2009)

hmm, my mom just walked in the back door and offered to take the kids for the afternoon.  

what to do....

i really shoulda bought a pass.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 1, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I'll be there around opening tomorrow.



I didn't make it out today8)


----------



## severine (Jan 1, 2009)

2knees said:


> hmm, my mom just walked in the back door and offered to take the kids for the afternoon.
> 
> what to do....
> 
> i really shoulda bought a pass.


Yes, you should have!  Hope you decided to head over to Sundown!


o3jeff said:


> I didn't make it out today8)


What happened? I likely will be going tomorrow at some point. Not sure when yet.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 1, 2009)

severine said:


> What happened? I likely will be going tomorrow at some point. Not sure when yet.



Just felt lazy/unmotivated. Will try again for getting out early tomorrow.


----------

